# Complete newbie!



## techjunkie25 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey all,
Jon in SW Florida here. 
Currently looking Into getting a fitness bike to get on the horse and lose a few lbs and have fun doing it.

Looking at a Trek FX3 Disc in matte black, sits around $800.00 
Would this be a good midrange/starter bike for fitness? Not going to be a commuter, probably start off a few miles a day for a while, mostly pavement.

Looking for something higher quality than big box stores to grow with.

I’m around 6’ and 280 currently and looking to get that down to mid to low 200s.

Any suggestions? Am I going too high for my first “real “ bike?

Suggestions? Comments?

Thanks again!

Jon



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

I would most likely point you in this direction if you were in my store. I would also show you the Verve 3 which has some more comfort features.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Don't be afraid of drop bars... you may find yourself really getting into it and there are sub $1000 (especially if you look for sales) "gravel bikes" out there which could turn out to be really versatile.

You may hear the term gravel bike a lot now in stores / the industry. Think of it as a road bike with better pedal clearance and wider / knobby tires that can handle some trails.

Example: Fuji Jari


----------



## techjunkie25 (Jan 15, 2020)

Ok folks, i pulled the trigger on the trek fx3 disc in rage red xl frame

Just brought it home, and took a quick spin on it tonight, and the true work begins tomorrow.

Any suggested riding apps for gps, speed, cadence etc? Or should I just bite the bullet and get a cycling computer?

I like the idea of a phone based app simply for the mapping qualities and tracking distance and time and recording of these metrics 

Obligatory photo of my new baby!
And, yes I’m going to get a proper tailgate pad or hitch mounted carrier.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

techjunkie25 said:


> Ok folks, i pulled the trigger on the trek fx3 disc in rage red xl frame


. Ok, the flat bar thing is lame, BUT the red is a total equalizer. You will be competitively fast!



> Any suggested riding apps for gps, speed, cadence etc? Or should I just bite the bullet and get a cycling computer?


. Go with Strava to get started. It’s free and will allow you to log your rides, sum your mileage, and compare your performance to previous your rides as well as to others who have ridden where you go. You can also interact with your friends to egg one another on. 

As time goes on you will want to consider adding speed and cadence sensors, heart rate monitor, power meter, and handle bar display (Garmin, Wahoo, etc.). Don’t worry about those things yet. Just start recording your rides using Strava to help you track your mileage and performance. Set goals like 100 miles per week or Personal Records on Strava Segments near your home; these are automatically computed.

Most importantly, start riding. At least one hour per ride, 4-5 times per week. Ride hard, especially on your favorite loop or targeted Strava segment. Smell the roses on your longer rides - enjoy the views.

have fun!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

well, free advice is usually worth what you pay for it...

gadgets like cadence sensor, HR monitor, power meter are totally unnecessary...especially for someone brand new to the sport. lots of us have ridden for decades without those items.

expect some 'break-in' period when first riding...your butt, knees, neck may take some time to 'htfu'...and if something hurts, don't force things. increase your ride time/intensity gradually until things feel comfortable.

there may be some adjustments to your bike fit needed too...saddle height, saddle fore/aft, etc. make changes to those in very small increments to find the sweet spot.


----------



## techjunkie25 (Jan 15, 2020)

All great suggestions, I appreciate the input.
Now, what kind of carriers do you all use?
This will be used quite a bit to haul the bike to places I like to ride, and have questions about the different bike carriers out there.
This will be for a 2017 Ram 1500 quad cab.

I like the bike pad on the tailgate, but not sure, as I’ve heard a lot of people saying that it abrades the bottom tube of the bike since it rubs consistently. I know, it will eventually get scratched up but for the moment, looking for something that might minimize the probability of scratches.

I’ve also noticed that there are quite a few hitch mounted bike carriers, but again, I’ve heard of these type being wobbly since most are made for a 1-7/8” receiver, and use a plastic sleeve for the 2” receiver conversion.

Any suggestions or recommendations for a carrier?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

techjunkie25 said:


> All great suggestions, I appreciate the input.
> Now, what kind of carriers do you all use?
> This will be used quite a bit to haul the bike to places I like to ride, and have questions about the different bike carriers out there.
> This will be for a 2017 Ram 1500 quad cab.
> ...


Umm.. you have a pickup truck.. throw a blanket in the bed and toss the bike in there, unless you plan on carrying other cargo.. why spend the money if you don't have to...


----------



## techjunkie25 (Jan 15, 2020)

ljvb said:


> Umm.. you have a pickup truck.. throw a blanket in the bed and toss the bike in there, unless you plan on carrying other cargo.. why spend the money if you don't have to...



I see what you’re saying, but there will be up to 4 bikes from time to time, so I’m looking at my options alongside my ability to carry cargo as well (vacations)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

techjunkie25 said:


> I see what you’re saying, but there will be up to 4 bikes from time to time, so I’m looking at my options alongside my ability to carry cargo as well (vacations)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, that makes more sense now. I've never owned a pickup, so I cannot speak for the option for the bed. I like tow hitch ones, I had a Thule T2 back in the day before switching to a roof mount (because my new car at the time would not accept a hitch in any way). But it's for 2 bikes.. and if you want to carry 4, you need the stupidly expensive addon ($450!!!!!!.. on top of the already expensive hitch rack)....


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Do the thing where you run a Yakima tube across the top of the bed....


----------



## DinoMoss (Mar 17, 2019)

Look up Truck tailgate pads. They hang over the tailgate like in your early photo but are designed to support the bikes. At one time, maybe still is, was very popular in the MTB world. Otherwise the Yakima bar is a great option.
Another option would be to put your bike in the back seat and put the the other 3 people and their bikes in the bed, with maybe a blanket. Laugh now, but I guarantee that but you will consider that option more than once.


----------

